# Redtext



## CapnZapp (Jul 28, 2021)

On nearly every forum moderators have adopted red text to set authoritative messages apart from their personal posts.

So when I saw


Dannyalcatraz said:


> You could have made this post without mentioning names, but you HAD to make it personal.  Why?
> 
> Doesn’t matter: don’t do that!  It makes moderating the forums more difficult.
> 
> If you think the poster actually did this with intent, then _report it._



Could I ask you to consider switching over to *proper red* to avoid possible confusion (especially since your title is schmoderator not actually moderator  ) if only to achieve visual consistency with the other moderator message nearby. It's not that I feel especially confused, but perhaps newcomers might be...?

If this ask is inappropriate feel free to just ignore this post and we shall never speak of it again  Thanks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 28, 2021)

The orange text on this site is used to indicate “soft” moderation.  Gentle verbal warnings to straighten up and fly right, if you will.  It’s usually used when a mod wants to reinforce/remind posters about rules without having to issue an actual infraction or “yell” at the poster or posters in question.

If it helps, it’s to put people on notice that there is heightened scrutiny on shenanigans- analogous to the parental “Don’t make me come in there!”


----------



## Umbran (Jul 28, 2021)

Yeah, if anything, I'm the one not using coloring quite right, as I rarely use the Orange.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The orange text on this site is used to indicate “soft” moderation.  Gentle verbal warnings to straighten up and fly right, if you will.  It’s usually used when a mod wants to reinforce/remind posters about rules without having to issue an actual infraction or “yell” at the poster or posters in question.
> 
> If it helps, it’s to put people on notice that there is heightened scrutiny on shenanigans- analogous to the parental “Don’t make me come in there!”




You should definitely adopt the color-coded system.

Red - Severe Risk ("Y'all went too far!") - There is a severe risk of moderator scrutiny and/or banhammers due to shenanigans.

Orange - High Risk ("Don't make me turn this car around!")  - There is a high risk of moderator scrutiny and/or banhammers due to shenanigans.

Yellow - Elevated Risk ("I see you hitting your brother.")- There is a significant risk moderator scrutiny and possible moderation due to shenanigans.

Blue - Guarded Risk ("Go have some fun; mommy is getting her drink on.") - There is the normal and general risk of moderator scrutiny and a low likelihood of shenanigans.

Green - Low Risk ("Sure, you can go read that book about mathematical puzzles. It seems ... fun?")- There is a low risk of moderator scrutiny and no shenanigans have been spotted.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jul 28, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> You should definitely adopt the color-coded system.
> 
> Red - Severe Risk ("Y'all went too far!") - There is a severe risk of moderator scrutiny and/or banhammers due to shenanigans.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Infrared and Ultraviolet texts!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 28, 2021)

Well, I’m sure the upper Mgmt. will note the suggestions; I didn’t design the system, I was educated into it.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Jul 28, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> Don't forget Infrared and Ultraviolet texts!




I didn't forget them.

What, you can't see them?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 28, 2021)

BookTenTiger said:


> Don't forget Infrared and Ultraviolet texts!



Now don’t go fostering _Paranoia!_


----------



## BookTenTiger (Jul 28, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> I didn't forget them.
> 
> What, you can't see them?



I only saw the Color Out of Space text.

Now... now I see everything!!!


----------



## Alzrius (Jul 28, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The orange text on this site is used to indicate “soft” moderation.  Gentle verbal warnings to straighten up and fly right, if you will.



I feel compelled to point out that this distinction is going to be lost on those of us who are colorblind, at least with regard to shades of red.


----------



## embee (Jul 28, 2021)

Might I suggest that the final warning color be infra-black?


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 28, 2021)

I have completely missed the intent and function of orange text. Please allow me to observe that in Terms and Rules this is the only thing said about the matter:


> When a moderator is acting as a moderator, they will use "mod voice" - this is red text, like this so that you can clearly distinguish it.



Note that "like this" is not marked in any special way (such as coloured red or orange).


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 28, 2021)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> You should definitely adopt the color-coded system.



If it was up to me I would have used/required red text only. Keeping it simple is nearly always the better solution and either you're talking in an official capacity or you aren't.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 29, 2021)

CapnZapp said:


> I have completely missed the intent and function of orange text. Please allow me to observe that in Terms and Rules this is the only thing said about the matter:
> 
> Note that "like this" is not marked in any special way (such as coloured red or orange).



Perhaps that _should_ be updated.  @Morrus ?


----------



## rredmond (Jul 30, 2021)

KISS is usually the best way - for both users and mods - to get points across. The (way smaller) boards I moderate have the standard red font is the Mod Voice. 
I think any time a mod, who is volunteering their time, making it all the more precious, has to step in, the users should understand that they need to pay attention. Again experience on smaller forums, so maybe the gradients of tone work best here.


----------



## LordEntrails (Aug 12, 2021)

IMO, five shades is way two much. Two is appreciated. But Red and Orange are a poor choice for accessibility. Why not red and blue?


----------



## The Green Hermit (Aug 12, 2021)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> The orange text on this site is used to indicate “soft” moderation.  Gentle verbal warnings to straighten up and fly right, if you will.  It’s usually used when a mod wants to reinforce/remind posters about rules without having to issue an actual infraction or “yell” at the poster or posters in question.
> 
> If it helps, it’s to put people on notice that there is heightened scrutiny on shenanigans- analogous to the parental “Don’t make me come in there!”



That is good to know. It's the first time I had seen orange text as well.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2021)

LordEntrails said:


> IMO, five shades is way two much. Two is appreciated. But Red and Orange are a poor choice for accessibility. Why not red and blue?




Blue likely won't be legible on the dark forum skin.

To be honest, the shade doesn't matter that much.  It isn't like, "Oh, that is only in orange, I can ignore it."


----------

